# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Πρόβλημα τελικού σε κονσόλα LEEM LFX-10

## dimitris_p

Καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει μια κονσόλα LEEM LFX-10 που έχει τελικό επάνω. Με μια πρώτη μέτρηση από το ένα κανάλι είχε κάψει τα 2 εξόδου που είναι τα  2SC3858 και 2SA1494 το drive 2 βατικές αντιστάσεις και 2 αντιστάσεις μικρες. Τα αλλάζω όλα αυτά, δούλεψε 2-3 λεπτά και έγινε ξανά το ίδιο. 

Κάνω αυτή την φορά ποιο λεπτομερή έλεγχο και εντόπισα ένα τρίμερ με αρκετά μεγάλη τιμή (20ΜΩ περίπου. Ευτυχώς που πάνω στην πλακέτα αναφέρει της τιμές. βλέπω να γράφει 501 άρα σκέφτηκα είναι 500ΩΜ. Όντως ξεκολλάω και μετράω από το καλό κανάλι και τόσο μου μετράει. Απ ότι κατάλαβα από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω για τελικούς το καμένο τρίμερ μάλλον ρυθμίζει το ρεύμα ηρεμίας των τρανζίστορ. Υπάρχει η εκδοχή να είναι αυτό η αιτία που μου τα έκαψε ξανά? 

Πως θα μπορούσα να μετρήσω το ρεύμα ηρεμίας από το καλό κανάλι και να ρυθμίσω το ίδιο και αυτό που έχει το πρόβλημα? 

Ανεβάζω και μια φώτο απο την πλακέτα.

----------


## ezizu

Ναι όντως υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα , λόγο λάθους (υψηλού) ρεύματος ηρεμίας, να ζεσταίνονται τα τρανζίστορ, μέχρι που τελικά καίγονται.
Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία και την άλλη πλευρά της πλακέτας αν θέλεις.
Ένας τρόπος π.χ. είναι να παρεμβάλεις μιλιαμπερόμετρο στην γραμμή τροφοδοσίας των καναλιών.

----------


## mikemtb73

Μετρας τασεις πανω στις βατικες αντιστασεις. Λογικα επρεπει να ειναι παραπλησιες

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dimitris_p

Έβγαλα 2 καλύτερες φωτο. 
Το νεο τριμερ ειναι το μαύρο πάνω αριστερα. 

Οι 2 βατικές ειναι 0,33ω και ειναι παράλληλα μεταξύ τους.

Δηλαδή ο ενας τόπος ειναι να του δύσω τάση, να μερίσω παράλληλα στης 0,33 ποσα mv και να ρυθμίσω το τριμερ στο καμένο κανάλι τα ιδια?

Ο αλλος με το  μιλιαμπερόμετρο σε ποια τάση πρέπει στην θετική η στην αρνητική? Δουλεύει με + - 60volt απ οτι μέτρησα.

----------


## mikemtb73

1.ναι
2. Στο + πρεπει να μετρήσεις...
Στο μειων θα βρισκεις ανάποδες τιμες 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilism

Τα εξόδου από που τα αγόρασες?

----------


## dimitris_p

Τα πρώτα υλικά τα αγόρασα στον ΦΑΝΟ, τα νεα δεν τα εχω αγοράσει ακόμα

----------


## dimitris_p

Σήμερα παρέλαβα τα υλικα. Αφού τα κόλλησα  δοκίμασα να μετρήσω παράλληλα στης βατικες. Μου βγαζει 0 τάση και στα 2 κανάλια, είναι φυσιολογικό? Με ποιο άλλο τρόπο θα μπορούσα να τον ρυθμίσω? Τα 2 καναλια έχουν κοινή τάση δεν μπορώ να τα μετρήσω χωριστά.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου βλεπω δυο καναλια? αν ναι επρεπε να υπηρχαν δυο τριμμερ για ρυθμιση του ρευματος ηρεμιας. 
τωρα επι της ουσιας. θα τροφοδοτησεις τον τελικο σου απο ενα σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο με περιορισμο ρευματος. θα ρυθμισεις το ρευμα του τροφοδοτικου αρκετα χαμηλα για να μην τον καψεις και εισαι ετοιμος! αν δεν εχεις τετοιο τροφοδοτικο θα παρεις δυο λαμπες πυρακτωσης 220v στα 100w και θα τις παρεμβαλεις σε σειρα με την τροφοδοσια του ενισχυτη. μπακαλιστικη μεθοδος αλλα δουλευει. αν το ρευμα ηρεμιας ειναι χαμηλα δεν θα αναψουν οι λαμπες. αν ειναι ψηλα θα αναψουν. θα παρεμβαλεις σε σειρα και ενα αμπερομετρο και θα το ρυθμισεις συμφωνα με τις οφηγιες του κατασκευαστη. 
καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## dimitris_p

Είναι μια πλακέτα με 2 κανάλια και στο κάθε κανάλι υπάρχουν 2 τριμερ (καμένο ήταν το ένα τριμερ).Λοιπόν καταλαβα οτι αυτή η μέτρηση χρειάζεται οργανο ακριβείας τελικά, ήταν θέμα οργάνου. Μετρούσα με ενα φτηνό Πολύμερο. Με το fluke εχω μετρήσεις κανονικά. Ξεκινάει με περίπου 100mv και μετά 3-4 λεπτά λειτουργείας σταθεροποιήτε στα 50mv. Ρύθμισα ετσι και το προβληματικό κανάλι. Τον άφησα περιπου 30 λεπτά και δεν άλλαξε κάτι στης τιμές. Λέτε να ειναι οκ?

----------


## ezizu

Τα 30mV πάνω σε μια αντίσταση 0,165Ω (δυο 0,33Ω παράλληλα) σημαίνει περίπου 30mA ρεύμα ηρεμίας. Είναι μια λογική τιμή. 
Μετά από μισή ώρα που λειτούργησε (φαντάζομαι εννοείς χωρίς σήμα και χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο ) , ανέβασε (αισθητά) θερμοκρασία η ψύκτρα ή όχι;

----------

